# First eggs! No-dot citronella mom :)



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

I've had my citronellas for almost a year and a half now and I got my first eggs! The female is a 16 month oow no-dot and the 2 males (not sure who the daddy is) are both 19 month oow. I left for the weekend and came home to 20 eggs - I'm thinking 10 are good and 10 are bad but this is my first experience with eggs - any thoughts are welcome!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Congratulations. Love those Citronellas. Post pics of the parents!


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

no dot - female
2 and 4 dots - possible fathers


----------



## C172Flyer (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats!! Now the fun begins. It does look like there are some good eggs there.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool mummy I guess as well that you may have some good eggs there..I love my cits too, they breed like crazy!

greetings!


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

Still no more development in the black eggs :/ but, its the first batch of eggs I've found so I figured they would be bad - just thought I'd update.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Give it another day or two if there are some that are black and not molded yet there is a good chance they will develop. The ones that are grey/white and fuzzy by now are bad, but hopefully the rest make it to tadpoles. 20 eggs is a lot out of one female!
Good luck,
Bryan


----------



## PatEmig09 (Oct 13, 2009)

How often do you check for eggs? She might of layed two different times. I have several pairs of citronella, very nice bold frogs. good luck


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

There are still 2 or 3 eggs that don't look like theyve gone bad yet, but they also don't look like they've developed any further. 

I've read that 20 is a lot for one female so I sort of figured it was more than one clutch. I am now checking as non-invasively (don't think thats a real word but you get the point...) as possible almost every day. Before I found these eggs I just peeked in the cocohut every now and then. 

Since this clutch has been laid my female and one of the males cuddle up at night in a film canister every night - first time I've seen them using the film canisters at all. They are pretty big so they are jammed in there when its the two of them! lol


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats on the eggs. I'm still waiting for my leucs to lay eggs.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

I found more eggs and my husband and i heard one of my males calling! I even caught a nice video of it - I'll post it if I ever figure out how


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

looks like there are still 9 good eggs in my cintronella's 2nd clutch


----------

